

WWDC tickets -- how to solve the supply & demand issue? - SeoxyS
http://kswizz.com/post/21793314740/wwdc

======
gdubs
Essentially Apple could begin treating the developer program as a
"University", where acceptance is based – at least in part – on merit. Given
how much money they have in the bank, it's certainly doable.

